# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  مدى إعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية  في مجال المسئولية التأديبية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ملخص رسالتي للماجستير التي نوقشت في كلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة بتاريخ 10 -10 - 2001


مقدمــــة 

1- موضوع البحث :
       موضوع هذا البحث هو دراسة مدى استفادة النظام التأديبي من النظام الجنائي في قواعده الموضوعية وفي قواعده الإجرائية . فالمعروف أنه لا توجد قواعد منفصلة ومحددة للمسئولية التأديبية على غرار ما هو معروف بالنسبة للمسئولية الجنائية . لذا اتجه الرأي إلى الاقتباس من قواعد المسئولية الجنائية لتطبيقها في مجال المسئولية  التأديبية ، وخاصة ما يتعلق بالقواعد التي تقرر ضمانات للمتهم في المسئولية التأديبية ( ) . ويعزز من هذا الرأي أن نظام المسئولية التأديبية نظام جزائي ، وهو بهذه الصفة يتماثل مع نظام المسئولية الجنائية .
         ومع ذلك يُلاحظ أنه لا يوجد تطابق بين القواعد المقررة في المسئولية الجنائية  والمقررة في المسئولية التأديبية . ذلك أن مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات بالمعني الجنائي ليس محل اقتباس من جانب المشرع والقضاء في مجال العقوبات التأديبية . كما أن نظام انقضاء العقوبات المعمول به في مجال المسئولية الجنائية يختلف عما هو مقرر في مجال المسئولية التأديبية ( ).
        هذه القواعد الموضوعية للمسئولية الجنائية ومدى استفادة النظام التأديبي منها سوف تكون محل دراستنا في الباب الأول من هذه الرسالة . أما الباب الثاني فإننا سوف نخصصه لدراسة الضمانات الإجرائية التي يتبناها المشرع والقضاء في مجال المسئولية الجنائية ومدى انطباق تلك الضمانات في مجال 
المسئولية التأديبية .
       وسوف نقسم الباب الثاني من تلك الدراسة إلى فصلين ، ندرس في الفصل الأول مدى إعمال الضمانات في مرحلة التحقيق الجنائي في مجال المسئولية التأديبية ، وسوف نخصص الفصل الثاني لدراسة تلك الضمانات في مجال المحاكمة الجنائية لمعرفة مدى إعمالها في مجال المسئولية التأديبية .

2- أهمية الموضوع :
       تبرز أهمية الموضوع من الناحية العملية ومن الناحية العلمية . فمن الناحية العملية تثور منازعات تتعلق بمدى تمتع المتهم  بمخالفات تأديبية بالضمانات المقررة للمتهم في القضايا الجنائية . ومن الناحية النظرية تبدو أهمية الموضوع من تعلقه بدراسة فرعين مهمين من فروع  "القانون الجزائي" وهما القانون الجنائي الذي يشمل قانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية من ناحية  وقوانين التأديب من ناحية أخرى .
3- التمييز بين الجزاءات التأديبية وغيرها من الجزاءات الإدارية :
        لا شك أن الجزاءات التأديبية هي من الجزاءات الإدارية بمعنى أنها تصدر  بقرارات إدارية إذا كانت صادرة من السلطة الرئاسية ( ). فكل جزاء تأديبي هو بالضرورة جزاء إداري . غير أن العكس غير صحيح ؛ فهناك من الجزاءات الإدارية ما لا ينتمي إلى طائفة الجزاءات التأديبية . فهي  جزاءات  إدارية لأن الإدارة هي التي تتخذها بقرار إداري ، وهي جزاءات لأنها تصدر على أثر صدور خطأ وظيفي . لكنها لا تصدر على أثر خطأ منسوب إلى موظف . أما الجزاء الإداري غير التأديبي فهو يصدر على أثر خطأ منسوب إلى غير موظف . من التطبيقات على ذلك التأخر عن سداد اشتراكات أو رسوم معينة تتطلبها إدارة معينة . 
        فهذا البحث يُعني بالجزاءات التأديبية بصفة أساسية . أما الجزاءات الإدارية الأخرى غير التأديبية فإنها لن تكون محلا لاهتمامنا بصفة أساسية .

4- إشكالية البحث :
          يثير هذا البحث عدة مشكلات قانونية سوف نحاول عرضها وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها . وتتمحور إشكالية هذه الدراسة حول العلاقة بين المسئولية التأديبية والمسئولية الجنائية من ناحية مدى تأثر الأولى  بالثانية في خصوص الضمانات الموضوعية والضمانات التأديبية لكي نكشف عن مدى تأرجح المسئولية التأديبية في علاقتها بالمسئولية الجنائية بين الاستقلال والتبعية ( ) . فمن المشكلات التي تتناولها تلك الدراسة ما تتضمنه التساؤلات التالية : ما هي القواعد الموضوعية في المسئولية الجنائية التي يقتبسها نظام المسئولية التأديبية أو التي تأثر بها بشكل غير كامل  ؟ وما هي تلك القواعد الموضوعية التي ظل النظام التأديبي رافضا لها  مع أنها من العناصر التي يقوم على أساسها نظام المسئولية الجنائية .
       كما سوف نحاول إيجاد إجابات مقنعة لبعض التساؤلات ، منها : ما هي الضمانات الإجرائية في مرحلة التحقيق وفي مرحلة المحاكمة التي اقتبسها النظام التأديبي من أصول المحاكمات الجنائية ؟ وهل توجد من الضمانات الإجرائية الجنائية ما رفض النظام التأديبي الأخذ بها أو التأثر بها  ؟ وبالتالي فإنه من المنطقي أن نحاول الوصول إلى معرفة مدى استقلال المسئولية التأديبية عن المسئولية الجنائية في نظامها القانوني ومدى تبعيتها في هذا الخصوص لها .

5- منهج البحث :
          سوف نتبع في دراسة هذا البحث أسلوب الدراسة المقارنة بين النظام الجنائي والنظام التأديبي . وسوف نركز في دراستنا هذه على القانون المصري لما تشهده المسئولية التأديبية في هذا القانون من تطور كبير وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالضمانات الإجرائية المقررة للمتهم بالجريمة التأديبية . وقد جاء ذلك التطور بفضل اجتهاد القضاء الإداري المصري - وهو ما يشهد به الكافة -  في هذا المجال . لذا كان لزاما علينا أن نرجع إلى العديد من المؤلفات الفقهية في القانون الإداري وكذلك إلى أحكام  القضاء الإداري ، بالإضافة إلى أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا .
       ومع ذلك لن نهمل الرجوع إلى القانون الفرنسي عندما نجد ذلك مفيدا باعتبار أن القانون الإداري الفرنسي يمثل المصدر التاريخي للقانون الإداري المصري منذ إنشاء مجلس الدولة المصري على غرار مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ليختص بالمنازعات الإدارية . هذا التقارب بين القانون المصري والقانون الفرنسي يرجع إلى تبني كل من القانونين ثنائية المسئولية : المدنية والإدارية . ويقع ذلك على خلاف الأمر بالنسبة للقانون الإنجليزي الذي يخضع المنازعات الإدارية للقضاء العادي مثلها في ذلك مثل المنازعات المدنية .
         وسوف نستعين في كتابة ذلك البحث بأدوات البحث المعتادة من التأصيل والتحليل . و يتمثل التأصيل في رد التفصيلات إلى موضعها من القواعد العامة في كل من القانون الموضوعي مثل مبدأ الشرعية ونظرية الجريمة ونظرية العقوبة ، بالإضافة إلى القواعد العامة في القانون الإجرائي سواء في مرحلة التحقيق أو في مرحلة المحاكمة مثل مبدأ حيدة القضاء والحق في الدفاع وغيرها من ضمانات الدعوى العادلة .
       و يتمثل أسلوب التحليل الذي اتبعناه في مناقشة الموضوعات في كل نواحيها وصولا بها إلى المقصود بكل جزئية من جزئياتها وعرض تطبيقات قضائية لها . ويأتي ذلك من حرصنا على أن نعزز دراستنا بشواهد مختلفة من أحكام القضاء حتى تكون معالجتنا مقنعة وحتى تكون مفيدة لرجل العمل ورجل النظر على حد سواء .

6- صعوبات البحث :
          واجهتنا عدة صعوبات عند إعداد ذلك البحث ؛ منها أنه ينتمي إلى الدراسات المقارنة بين أكثر من نظام قانوني . ونقصد بذلك أنها دراسة تنتمي إلى القانون الجنائي كما تنتمي إلى القانون الإداري (التأديبي ) . ويقتضي ذلك منا الإلمام بعدة جوانب قانونية تنتمي إلى القانون الجنائي وإلى القانون الإداري. ومن الواضح أن كل من القانونين ينفرد بتصور وبأحكام تعكس فلسفة مغايرة ، وبالتالي تعكس توجها مختلفا يوجب على الباحث أن يلتفت إليه .
        وتزيد صعوبة البحث إذا تذكرنا أن تلك الدراسة تتعرض للجوانب الموضوعية كما تتعرض للجوانب الإجرائية ، أي تعالج موضوعات عديدة وموزعة بين قانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات . فهي تعالج تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان و تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان وتعالج أركان الجريمة وأحكام العقوبات . كما تتضمن تلك الدراسة موضوعات تنتمي إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وضمانات تتعلق بتأديب الموظفين لمعرفة مدى تأثر المشرع والقضاء الإداري بأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية عند تنظيمه للدعوى التأديبية .

7- خطة البحث :
       سوف نبدأ دراستنا لهذا الموضوع من خلال خطة تعالج أولا الجوانب الموضوعية لكل من المسئولية الجنائية والمسئولية التأديبية التي نلمس فيها تقاربا ، وفي نفس الوقت سوف نعرض للأوجه التي تقف فيها المسئولية التأديبية بمنأى عن المسئولية الجنائية . وسوف يكون موضع ذلك في الباب الأول . أما الباب الثاني ، فسوف يُخصص للجوانب الإجرائية التي تجمع والتي تفرق النوعين من المسئولية أيضا .
8 - تقسيم :
       سوف نعالج هذا البحث من خلال التقسيم التالي :
الباب الأول - مدى إعمال القواعد الموضوعية للمسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية .
الباب الثاني - مدى إعمال القواعد الإجرائية للدعوى الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية .


خاتمة 

        عالجنا في هذا البحث مدى تأثر قواعد المسئولية التأديبية بما هو مقرر من قواعد تحكم المسئولية الجنائية ، سواء وجدت هذه القواعد في صلب نصوص صريحة أو استقرت عليها أحكام القضاء في تفسيرها أو في تطبيقها لتلك النصوص . 
       ولكي تتضح أوجه التقارب والتباعد بين نظام المسئولية التأديبية والمسئولية الجنائية راجعنا القواعد العامة التي قررها قانون العقوبات في مقارنتها بالقواعد التي يقررها قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة وبعض القوانين الخاصة مثل قانون تنظيم الجامعات . كما راجعنا القواعد التي تحكم الإجراءات الجنائية في مقارنتها بما اشتملت عليه القوانين الإدارية السابقة من قواعد إجرائية .
        ويرجع سبب تلك المقارنات إلى أنه لا يوجد في المسئولية الإدارية قانون خاص يحكمها ويبين أحكامها الموضوعية وأحكامها الإجرائية على غرار ما هو مقرر من قواعد موضوعية يشتمل عليها قانون العقوبات وقواعد إجرائية ينظمها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية .
       ومع ذلك فإن هناك الكثير من القواعد التي تجمع بين المسئولية التأديبية والمسئولية الجنائية ؛ فهما ينتميان حقا إلى نظام جزائي واحد وإن كانت الجريمة التأديبية تهم النظام الإداري بينما الجريمة الجنائية تهم النظام الاجتماعي . ومن هنا تظهر قواعد الاختلاف بينهما في كثير من القواعد الموضوعية ( أركان الجريمة مثلا ) والقواعد الإجرائية ( التحقيق الابتدائي والمحاكمة) .
         وعلى الرغم من وجود مظاهر جوهرية للاختلاف بين النوعين من المسئولية في قواعدهما الموضوعية  والإجرائية ، فإن كثيرا من قواعد المحاكمات وكثيرا من الضمانات المقررة للمتهم تسري في حالة المسئولية التأديبية كما تسري في حالة المسئولية الجنائية . بل إن القضاء الإداري في أكثر من مرة قد صرّح في أحكامه بأنه على الرغم من عدم وجود نص في مسائل معينة ، فإنه من الواجب تطبيق القواعد المعمول بها في المحاكمات الجنائية .
          ويحق لنا في نهاية هذا البحث أن نعرض لأهم النتائج التي توصلنا لها من خلال تلك الدراسة :
1 – لم يحدد المشرع صور الجرائم التأديبية بحيث تستقل كل جريمة عن الأخرى ، بل إن كل خروج على مقتضيات الوظيفة يشكل جريمة تأديبية .
2 – يتوقف تحديد المقصود بالجريمة التأديبية في حالات عديدة على الإحالة إلى القوانين الخاصة واللوائح بل والتعليمات والأوامر اليومية المتعلقة بتسيير المرفق العام .
3- المشرع الجنائي لم ينكر دور اللوائح في تحديد مضمون بعض الجرائم ، أي انه اعتمد في بعض الحالات على الإحالة إليها في تحديد أركان الجريمة (من الأمثلة على ذلك جرائم المباني). وفي هذا تقارب مع ما سبق ذكره بالنسبة  للمسئولية التأديبية . غير أن ذلك يشكل الاستثناء في مجال المسئولية الجنائية ، بينما يشكل الأصل المعمول به في المسئولية التأديبية .
4 – للسلطة الرئاسية دور في التجريم الإداري ، مادام أن لهذه السلطة أن تحدد واجبات الموظف اليومية ، بينما لا مجال لذلك إلاّ في تحديد ركن الاختصاص في جريمة الرشوة .
5 – القضاء الإداري يتبنى عدم جواز التوسع في تفسير النصوص المتعلقة بالجزاءات الإدارية على غرار ما هو مقرر بالنسبة لقواعد تفسير النصوص الجنائية .
6 – لا يسري مبدأ الإقليمية على المسئولية التأديبية ، على خلاف في ذلك مع المسئولية الجنائية . كما لا تسري قواعد امتداد النصوص الجنائية خارج الإقليم في حالة المسئولية التأديبية ( مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ، مبدأ العلم ، مبدأ جنسية الطائرة ) .
7 – إذا ارتكب مصري يعمل موظفا عاما في دولة أجنبية تابعا لإدارة تلك الدولة (وليس موظفا عاما في مصر) جريمة مما يسري عليها وصف جرائم المال العام ، فإنه لا يُسأل في مصر عن جريمة من جرائم المال العام ، باعتبار أن المعول عليه في وصف الموظف العام ( كشرط مفترض في الجريمة ) هو القانون المصري وليس القانون الأجنبي  .
8 – يسري مبدأ عدم جواز سريان الجزاءات التأديبية بأثر رجعي تأثرا بقواعد المسئولية الجنائية .
9 – أصبح القضاء الإداري يقبل فكرة القانون الأصلح للمتهم في مجال المحاكمات التأديبية بعد أن كان يرفض الأخذ بها .
10 – لا يعرف التجريم التأديبي نظرية الشروع في الجريمة المعمول بها في القانون الجنائي .
11- التجريم التأديبي لا يأخذ بنظرية المساهمة الجنائية .
12- الأصل في الجريمة الجنائية هو العمد ، بينما الأصل هو الخطأ غير العمدي في الجريمة التأديبية . 
13 – لا محل للقصد الخاص في الجريمة التأديبية .
14 – الأصل أنه لا  يُعتد بالغلط في القانون أو بالغلط في الوقائع ، لأن تأثيرهذا الغلط هو نفي القصد الجنائي  بينما لا يشترط القصد الجنائي في الجريمة التأديبية . غير أنه إذا كان الغلط في القانون أو  في الوقائع ينفي كل خطأ غير عمدي من المتهم بالجريمة التأديبية ، فإن ذلك يحول دون مساءلته لأن الجريمة التأديبية يلزم لقيامها خطأ غير عمدي .
 15 – لا يشترط توافر درجة معينة من الخطأ لقيام المسئولية التأديبية ، وفي ذلك تتفق تلك المسئولية مع المسئولية الجنائية .
16 – يتم إعمال مبدأ الشرعية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية في الشق الخاص بالجزاءات ، بينما في الشق الخاص بالجرائم ، سبق القول بأن تحديد المخالفات التأديبية يأتي في صيغة عامة وغير محددة ، على خلاف في ذلك مع ما هو مقرر بالنسبة للمسئولية الجنائية .
17 – الخصم من الأجر لا يتماثل مع الغرامة الجنائية ، فهو ليس عقوبة جنائية.
18 – العزل من الوظيفة قد يكون عقوبة تأديبية وقد يكون عقوبة جنائية .
19 – لا تعتبر القرارات التالية داخلة ضمن القرارات التأديبية وبالتالي لا يسري عليها مبدأ عدم جواز الجمع بين الجزاءات التأديبية  : إنهاء الخدمة بغير الطريق التأديبي ، إنهاء الخدمة بقرار من لجنة شئون العاملين  ، إنهاء الخدمة بسبب عدم الكفاية  ، إنهاء الخدمة بسبب الانقطاع عن العمل  ، الخصم من الأجر في حالة عدم القيام بالعمل  ، الحرمان من العلاوة ، نقل الموظف ،عدم الصلاحية لتولي منصب القضاء  .
20 – عدم جواز معاقبة شخص عن فعل واحد مرتين لها أساس دستوري وفقا لقضاء المحكمة الدستورية .
21 – يحترم القضاء الإداري مبدأ عدم جواز معاقبة شخص واحد مرتين عن نفس الفعل .
22 – يجوز الجمع بين الجزاءات التي تنتمي إلى أنظمة قانونية مختلفة . فالطبيب ينتمي إلى نقابة الأطباء ، ويُسأل وفقا لقانونها ، كما يُسأل بوصفه موظفا عاما إذا كان يعمل في مستشفى عام ، كما يُسأل مدنيا وفقا لقواعد المسئولية المدنية . كل ذلك بالإضافة إلى مساءلته جنائيا إذا شكل فعله جريمة جنائية  .
23 – هناك جزاءات إدارية غير تأديبية ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز الجمع بين أكثر من جزاء من هذه الأجزية على ما انتهت إليه المحكمة الدستورية  .
24 – يأخذ القضاء الإداري بقواعد الارتباط بين الجرائم التأديبية على الرغم من عدم وجود نص تأثرا بما هو مقرر في المسئولية الجنائية  .




                                          فهرس الموضوعات

مقدمة    …………… ………………………………………………………        2 
الباب الأول : مدى إعمال القواعد الموضوعية للمسئولية الجنائية 
               في مجال المسئولية التأديبية …………………………            7                
الفصل الأول : مدى إعمال قواعد التجريم الجنائي في مجال المسئولية 
                  التأديبية …………………………………………………         8
المبحث الأول :  مدى إعمال القواعد المتعلقة بمصدر التجريم الجنائي في مجال المسئولية التأديبية ………………………………………………………    .        8
المطلب الأول : خصائص مصدر التجريم في كل من المسئولية الجنائية والمسئولية التأديبية …    …………………………………………………………  9
الفرع الأول : مصدر التجريم التأديبي    …………………………   ………. 9
الفرع الثاني : مدى توافر خاصية التحديد في التجريم …………………….. 20
المطلب الثاني : القواعد المتعلقة بنطاق تطبيق القانون ……………………. 29
الفرع الأول : قواعد تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان بين المسئولية الجنائية والمسئولية التأديبية  ………………………………………………………….   30
الفرع الثاني : قواعد تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان بين المسئولية الجنائية  والمسئولية التأديبية   …………………………………… ……………………. 36
المبحث الثاني : مدى إعمال القواعد المتعلقة بأركان التجريم الجنائي في مجال التجريم التأديبي ………………………………………………………………… 56
المطلب الأول : القواعد التي تحكم الركن المادي في الجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية ……………………………………………………………….            57
المطلب الثاني : القواعد التي تحكم الركن المعنوي للجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية ………
………………………………………………………………..   65
الفصل الثاني : مدى إعمال قواعد العقاب الجنائي في المجال التأديبي     76
المبحث الأول : مدى إعمال مبدأ الشرعية بالنسبة للجزاءات التأديبية… …   76
المبحث الثاني : مدى إعمال قواعد تطبيق العقوبات الجنائية في مجال                     العقوبات التأديبية………………………  ………………………………………  92  
المطلب الأول : مدى إعمال قاعدة عدم جواز العقاب عن فعل واحد مرتين في المجال التأديبي ……………………………………………………………     .. 93
المطلب الثاني : مدي إعمال القواعد التي تحكم تعدد الجرائم الجنائية وأثره على العقوبات في المجال التأديبي      ……………………………………   120
المبحث الثالث : مدي إعمال القواعد الخاصة بانقضاء الدعوى والعقوبات الجنائية في المجال التأديبي …………………………………………………. 131
الباب الثاني : مدى إعمال القواعد الإجرائية للدعوى الجنائية في مجال الدعوى التأديبية …………………………………………………………    149
الفصل الأول : مدى إعمال ضمانات التحقيق الابتدائي الجنائي في مجال التحقيق الإداري ……………………………………………………………. 150
الفصل الثاني : مدى إعمال ضمانات المحاكمة الجنائية في مجال المحاكمة التأديبية …………………………………………………………………….    197
المبحث الأول : مدى إعمال فكرة القاضي الطبيعي في مجال الدعوى التأديبي……………………………………………………………………….   199
المبحث الثاني : مدى إعمال الحق في الدفاع في مجال الدعوى التأديبية . 223
المبحث الثالث: القواعد الخاصة باقتناع المحكمة الجنائية و التأديبية…    227
المبحث الرابع : مدى احترام الحق في الطعن في المجال التأديبي……     250


دكتورة
شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله 
أستاذ القانون الجنائي المساعد 
كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

----------


## Dima95

السؤال الاول : ماهي اركان التشريع 

السؤال الثاني : ما دور كل من العرف والتشريع بتوفير بيئة ملائمة للاعمال

ارجو مساعدتي باي مراجع والاجابة على هذين السؤالين 
وجزاك الله كل خير.

----------

